# Game 14, Bucks vs Wolves, Minneapolis



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

> WHEN: 7 p.m. Friday.
> 
> WHERE: Target Center.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-jk7rg19-181472591.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

well that was a shit game.. but the silver lining here is obviously Larry Sanders and his triple double with 10 blocks. Larry is the best shot blocker in this league that most people haven't heard about. If he ever got consistent minutes he would be right there with Ibaka's of the league if not better.. the guy is long, athletic and has incredible shot blocking instincts...his improvement from last year has been stunning.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> well that was a shit game.. but the silver lining here is obviously Larry Sanders and his triple double with 10 blocks. Larry is the best shot blocker in this league that most people haven't heard about. If he ever got consistent minutes he would be right there with Ibaka's of the league if not better.. the guy is long, athletic and has incredible shot blocking instincts...his improvement from last year has been stunning.


But not an unsurprising improvement. He certainly showed he had the talent last year.


And Skiles had better figure out consistent minutes for his team. The whole figuring out the starting lineup as you go through the season, and who will be the first players off the bench, is getting old.


----------



## 36 Karat (Nov 10, 2005)

Not so impressed with Sanders' triple-double; it took a foul with <30 ticks remaining, his undertaking after the Bucks had already abandoned any late game fouling strategy, for enough time to remain for the last possession which he was able to grab the rebound off the missed J and lay in the last bucket needed. Impressive performance, particularly in the block department, for Larry; I'm just not astonished with the way he did it.

We got shut out towards the end off a great stretch by the Wolves, namely that Alexey Shved kid. He had a clutch three from distance that put us out at a point when Brandon was the only one stepping up for us.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Shved is real clutch player.


----------

